# Kato handle removal



## brainsausage (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm thinking about removing the burnt chestnut handle from my 240 Kato for refinishing and eventually selling. I'm familiar, and have done the board/hammer trick(thanks Marko), but this looks like it might have been installed using the hot tang method? If so, will the board trick still work? And will it affect the fit of the handle afterwards?

Thanks in advance,

- Josh


----------



## tripleq (Aug 18, 2013)

I removed a hot tang handle with that method. It didn't really affect anything as far as I could tell. I had to modify the handle because the original install was crooked. I needed epoxy to set it back as I had to enlarge the opening to get things straight.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Just popped it off no problem. Now to start sanding the night away...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 18, 2013)

The "board/hammer trick" works only with burned on handles, or those that have been very, very lightly epoxied.

Anyway, the Kato handle comes right off and can be replaced without epoxy (at least once, in my experience).


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Rick. Yup, it came off pretty easy. Was a little tighter than the Hiromoto I did last week. The kato had a nice charred wood odor when the tang released.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 18, 2013)

I like burnt chestnut handles a lot. You're putting it back on, right?


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 18, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I like burnt chestnut handles a lot. You're putting it back on, right?



Yup. Just took it off to remove some of the thinning scratches and re-finish it before selling. Now I'm thinking I might just pop it on the B/S/T, might not have the time for polishing and could use the funds. We'll see. I'm a big fan of the chestnut wa's as well. So comfy.


----------

